# Singer ID Please



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what model this Singer is? The seller on CL said the model was ak014471 but that doesn't make any sense.

Seller wants $100.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That looks just like mine, I have a 15-89


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like the 15-89 I sold earlier this year for $30... I had to list it a few times in the DC area on CL to get it sold.. I started at $60.. I paid $25 for it about 10 years ago..


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

Is the 15-89 a good machine to start learning on?

Sounds like $100 is too high.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It's a simple machine. Yeah, I'd say good for beginners. I was using it to sew patches onto leather for friends in our riding club. Worked well for that.. 

I don't know what a good price for them is. Just saying what I bought it for and sold it for and what it took to get mine sold. I bought it at a yard sale the next door neighbor was having. I gave their asking price.


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

The OP on CL emailed me and said he called Singer with the serial number and it is an 15-91 made in 1950.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It looks in good condition. Maybe you can get one for $30, but $100 for a cared for machine in a cabinet is still a good deal. Oil it before you do anything. You can get an owners manual from Singer.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I was going to say a 15-91, but I see you found out already.  It's what I grew up on, and I have one now, in addition to my fancy electronic machines. Here's a free manual in PDF form. It shows how to use the basic machine, as well as the standard attachments on the last pages: http://www.wizcrafts.net/Downloads/15-91_user-manual.pdf

Here's an adjuster's manual for servicing it: http://www.wizcrafts.net/Downloads/15-91_service-manual.pdf

The $100 in a cabinet is a very fair price around here. It's a real work horse of a machine, will sew 4-5 layers of denim, light leather, oilcloth or sail cloth all day with no problem. It will only sew a straight stitch, but does have reverse, and you can buy an attachment for zigzag if you want, as well as multiple hemmers and specialty attachments. 

I still prefer using the buttonhole attachment on it and think it makes the best ones over any other buttonhole maker on any machine I've ever used in 50 years of sewing.

It's also extremely easy to clean and service yourself, replace parts or even rewire if necessary. Hope this helps.


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

Callie thanks for the PDF's. I'm sure they will help. I have never sat down at a sewing machine before, so this will be a huge undertaking on my part. I don't know what comes with this machine, the seller said there's some "stuff" in the cabinet drawer.

Here is a pic of the cabinet. Pretty rough.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, a 15-91. They are wonderful machines. In fact I have 3 at the present time. I love them for patching jeans and for heavier type of material. Now I will use them to make tote bags from feed sacks. You are lucky to have it. Enjoy all you do with it. Just keep them greased and it will last forever.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

MoTightwad said:


> Yes, a 15-91. They are wonderful machines. In fact I have 3 at the present time. I love them for patching jeans and for heavier type of material. Now I will use them to make tote bags from feed sacks. You are lucky to have it. Enjoy all you do with it. Just keep them greased and it will last forever.


Ditto this! I love my 15-91. You can't beat a vintage sewing machine!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've seen lots worse cabinets, lol. A good cleaning with some oil soap and some Old English scratch cover and polish will help a lot. It might really shine with a minimal refinish, some light sanding, staining and either a polyurethane or rubbed oil finish. Or you can go the whole mile and strip it down completely and redo.

If you look on YouTube, there are videos for almost anything you would want to know about your machine, as well as sewing tutorials. Or if you're more of a reader, there are tons of articles through Google. Just look for a specific subject and you'll find plenty. Another alternative is old sewing books from the 40s, 50s and 60s, if you look in thrift stores, used book stores or eBay. There are some that walk you through it step by step from the time you sit down in front of a machine for the first time.

If you have specific questions that you can't find answers to, feel free to ask here. There's a wealth of information in the sewers here. Enjoy!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you _like_ the cabinet? 
I'd say the machine is probably worth $50 and the seller should pay YOU to take the cabinet.


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

ErinP said:


> Do you _like_ the cabinet?
> I'd say the machine is probably worth $50 and the seller should pay YOU to take the cabinet.



Uhh....ok


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Let's see, I've got one like that, one like that with the silver, the same vintage with the separate motor (15-90) and then a couple of earlier 15's

BTW - Singer started making this version of the 15 in 1932. The very earliest has a Silver emblem.

15-88 is outfitted with a hand crank
15-89 is the same machine fitted for treadle
15-90 is the same with a solid hand wheel and electric motor with belt
15-91 is the same machine with a modified casting and potted motor.

Most of the 15-XX machines are industrial - so sometimes people get mixed up and think all of them are industrial, but the most common you'll find are lighter made ones (comparatively) for domestic use. It's Singer's longest running model (with variations) 

The first came out before 1900, and the last . . . well, they are still making them in foreign Singer factories, mostly hand crank and treadle for markets without electricity. And they look very similar in shape, but aren't as robust. 

They are wonderful for sewing and FMQ - 



















This is my "silver"










And one in a case - btw, the cabinet the Bernina is sitting on in the background is the same style as the one in the OP










Here is a much older 15-31 on the right, with the visually similar 115 on the left. They look the same on the top, but are quite different below - the 115 is a full rotary machine. 










This is one of my most recent finds - the 15-31 with the much less common RAF decal pattern,










And for fun - the later version, 15-75










I'm still looking for a very early version of the 15.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oooh! 
Where'd you score the RAF??

(I have agree with everything Macy said about 15s. They're my favorite! A 1941 15-91 is my daily use machine for general sewing, as well as quilting, though I have several others too lol)


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Another item most don't know about - if the machine comes with some of the less common Singer attachments, they can easily be worth more than the machine. 

My best score as a worn 15-91 in a beat of cabinet, got it for $32.50. Was going to pass until I looked in the drawers. I told DH to get it loaded ASAP and put on my poker face to go pay for it.

In the drawers were the basic attachments and several of the very common additional items - and a Single thread Embroidery and a double thread Embroidery attachments. They are easily saleable on eBay for $200 and $400 respectively. I have no intentions of selling them, but I am so, so glad to have gotten them! 

There are only a handful of valuable attachments, so it's not hard to know what they are and watch for them.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

I honestly think I get more excited about looking through the drawers of the old Singers I pick up. The attachments, old booklets, and sewing notions can be quite interesting. It's like Christmas morning for me! LOL One 15-91 I picked up had a Singercraft "Fagoter" attachment, complete with box and instructions. Unfortunately, the foot to attach it wasn't there.  

I'm a VSM junkie, can you tell??


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here's my 1589
I bought it in a treadle cabinet. Don't know if it came that way or not. But it also has an electric motor. I can use it either way just by changing out the belt.


----------

